# Need Help



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok I flashed back to EE4 to see if I could resolve my bluetooth issues. I tried to flash the PBJT kernal with voodoo but when I did I couldn't flash the EE4 debloated ROM because it would get stuck on the droid eye and bootloop. So I flashed the nonvoodoo and the debloat and it worked fine. My issue is why can't I flash the voodoo kernal over the nonvoodoo? I flash it in CWM but it doesn't work the files are not converted. Should I have flashed the voodoo kernal and the ROM at the same time before I ever let the phone boot up? Can I get lagfix from my current setup?


----------



## tcshort (Jun 23, 2011)

try downloading the voodoo app that lets you turn voodoo on its in the market search for voodoo


----------



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks man that did the trick. I was just about to try and add a folder to the voodoo folder that read "enable lagfix" since "disable lagfix" will take it the other way. Your way was much easier!


----------



## tcshort (Jun 23, 2011)

no problem glade i could help


----------

